# VHI policy comparable to Quinn Company Care



## suzie (11 Jan 2012)

Hi all,

Currently have family on VHI policies (as kids were free this time last year). Now I'd like to switch to Quinn company care for myself, but Quinn arent doing any kid offers at the moment. So to available of the 1/2 price I'd need to stay with VHI (unless I can leave them on the one+ plan and still claim 1/2 price while I switch!!!)

So is there a VHI policy similar to company care (with day to day cover) in the 900ish price bracket?

Thanks
S.


----------



## pj111 (11 Jan 2012)

The levy increase will see levy for child to rise to just under €100. Hard to see how any insurer can offer 1/2 kids or free kids without below cost selling ?

_Patrick_


----------



## ajapale (11 Jan 2012)

pj111 said:


> ....without below cost selling ?



Is below cost selling an issue for health insurance providers?


----------



## STEINER (11 Jan 2012)

suzie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Currently have family on VHI policies (as kids were free this time last year). Now I'd like to switch to Quinn company care for myself, but Quinn arent doing any kid offers at the moment. So to available of the 1/2 price I'd need to stay with VHI (unless I can leave them on the one+ plan and still claim 1/2 price while I switch!!!)
> 
> ...



As there are no private paediatric hospitals here, what is the point of paying for private health insurance for children?  Surely all medical treatment of children here is done at Temple St/Crumlin in the public system?


----------



## pj111 (11 Jan 2012)

There are other threads and posts on the topic of children. More & more procedures are being carried out in private and hi tech hospitals, a godsend if your child is in a long waiting list in a public hospital.

_Patrick_


----------



## pj111 (11 Jan 2012)

ajapale said:


> Is below cost selling an issue for health insurance providers?


 
It is for some and perhaps not for others.

_Patrick_


----------



## Shannon81 (12 Jan 2012)

there has to be an adult insured on a Vhi policy to avail of the half price children


----------



## AlbacoreA (13 Jan 2012)

pj111 said:


> There are other threads and posts on the topic of children. More & more procedures are being carried out in private and hi tech hospitals, a godsend if your child is in a long waiting list in a public hospital.
> 
> _Patrick_



Can you give an example. Because in the past we've found the public shorter, though the hospitals seem to bill on if you have insurance, not based on any difference in care or priority.


----------



## pj111 (13 Jan 2012)

Professionally I come across examples of where children have had surgery in hospitals like Mount Carmel, Sports Surgery Clinic, Hermitage or Blackrock Clinic. 

One particular incident where a hi tech hospital was able to operate on a 13 year old child within 24 hours of the request as opposed to waiting 10 days with a private hospital. It was an elective surgery and the queue with 2 public hospitals were in excess of 2 weeks but no date could be given for surgery as it was dependent on bed availability.

Another recent example was when a family let their cover lapse. 13 weeks elapsed and waiting periods started again. One of the children developed a condition about 6 weeks after this date and had to go into the public system. 4 months later they are still waiting for an appointment. Again elective surgery not an emergency but these are 2 specific cases that I have personally encountered. 

_Patrick_


----------



## suzie (14 Jan 2012)

FYI: Quinn are doing 1/2 price on kids with Essential Choice, off to hia to compare...

S.


----------



## pj111 (15 Jan 2012)

Be careful of special deals on children's prices;

Quinn - Essential Choice - €102
Aviva - Level 2 Family Health - €169
VHI - One Plan Plus - €109

Quinn & VHI's prices are special prices, Aviva's is the normal price for a child.

Based on the example given in my previous post; 

For either a day case procedure or overnight stay in a private hospital:

Quinn would charge €400 excess according to HIA but in fact it a per night excess as per Quinn website http://www.quinn-healthcare.com/pdf/essentialmixedrules.pdf but then again their January 2012 brochure says there is NO COVER in a private hospital, tier 1 or tier 2 http://www.quinn-healthcare.com/pdf/essbroch.pdf

Aviva and VHI would fully cover in a tier 1&2 private hospital (eg Sports Surgery Clinic) with a €75 & €125 excess respectively.

In a hi tech (eg Blackrock Clinic), a day case procedure with Quinn would have no cover while it would be fully covered with Aviva & VHI again with a €75 & €125 excess respectively. 

Be careful in your choice.

_Patrick_


----------



## AlbacoreA (15 Jan 2012)

pj111 said:


> Professionally I come across examples of where children have had surgery in hospitals like Mount Carmel, Sports Surgery Clinic, Hermitage or Blackrock Clinic.
> 
> One particular incident where a hi tech hospital was able to operate on a 13 year old child within 24 hours of the request as opposed to waiting 10 days with a private hospital. It was an elective surgery and the queue with 2 public hospitals were in excess of 2 weeks but no date could be given for surgery as it was dependent on bed availability.
> 
> ...



Sorry I meant  can you give examples of specific procedures for kids. Carried out in private hospital. I ask because he different plans seem specific about hospitals and procedures covered.


----------



## AlbacoreA (15 Jan 2012)

I'd also warn people to check their plans each year. Its a 12 month contract, and a plan might change what it covers from previous years. I wasn't aware of that till recently. I assumed the renewing the same plan gives me the same cover it did the previous year. It may not.

For example, that over the years our plan was changed to include certain options, then was renamed, then renamed again. Then they reintroduced the original plan name but with a different level of cover than ours. Leading to some confusion on renewal when I say I'm on plan X and the insurance agent tells me I'm not, that its a different plan completely, with a different level of cover.


----------



## suzie (17 Jan 2012)

Thanks for that, I'll keep that in mind. Is there any other non-quinn provider which have a policy that can compete with quinn's company care plus?

Cheers
S.



pj111 said:


> Be careful of special deals on children's prices;
> 
> Quinn - Essential Choice - €102
> Aviva - Level 2 Family Health - €169
> ...


----------



## pj111 (31 Jan 2012)

AlbacoreA said:


> Sorry I meant can you give examples of specific procedures for kids. Carried out in private hospital. I ask because he different plans seem specific about hospitals and procedures covered.


 
Sorry for the late reply, Out of action for a while. 

Dislocated shoulder.

_Patrick_


----------

